# ANSI A117.1-2014: Significant Proposed Changes



## mark handler (Aug 24, 2014)

ANSI A117.1-2014: Significant Proposed Changes

http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/standards/A117/Pages/2014-DraftReview.aspx

Turning space will increased by 25% - 2014 ANSI A117.1 he diameter of the turning circle for a wheelchair has changed from 60 inches to 67 inches.

The 2014 ANSI A117.1 includes new standards for curb ramps, and exterior routes based on the work the Access Board has proposed for public rights-of-way. For example, accessible exterior routes will be required to be at least 48 inches wide.

Currently parking lots can be used as an accessible route from the public right-of-way to an accessible building entrance, under the proposed 2014 standard - accessible routes that pass through parking facilities, will be required to be physically separated from vehicular traffic.

Two of the most controversial changes that will have significant impact will be increasing two basic building block items.  Circular turning space will increase from 60 to 67 inches and clear floor space from 48 to 52 inches. Their increase will effect numerous areas including, but not limited to elevator cab sizes, passing space, doors in series (air locks), restrooms, access aisles, u-shaped kitchens, push side of door maneuvering clearances, transfer type showers, wheelchair seating areas, platform lifts, golf club reach range areas, clear deck space, T-shaped turns, and clear width at turns.

Background: “The Wheeled Mobility Task Group (WMTG) was created as a task group of the A117.1 Committee to analyze the results of the anthropometric study of a variety of mobility device users conducted by The Center for Inclusive Design and Environmental Access (IDeA) at the University at Buffalo, SUNY recently completed an anthropometric study of 500 wheeled manual and powered mobility device users.  The study indicates that the technical provisions contained in the A117.1 standard do not address the needs of the full range of users of mobility devices.  The work of the WMTG is ongoing, but it has submitted a series of proposed changes to the base building blocks of the A117.1 standard.  If the changes to the building blocks are adopted by the Committee, then additional changes will need to be made in other portions of the standard.

This increase is as recommended by the IDEA Final Report and is expected to increase the percentage of manual and power wheelchair users accommodated from 80 to 95 % and almost double the percentage of scooters served.”

Other Significant Changes

When alcoves are deeper than 20 inches, the clear width is required to be 36 inches. Under previous standards the alcove had to be deeper than 24 inches before a wider width was required.

Companion seat shoulder alignment: An increase of 4 inches from 12 to 16 inches.

Bus stop boarding and alighting areas: An increase of 4 inches from 96 to 100 inches.

Door surface exception for existing doors: Basically a kick plate can be used.

Emergency two-way communication for elevators will require visual communication. The devices could be either a key pad and monitor to enable text based or a visual relay.

Where instructions for use are provided for emergency communication, essential information shall be presented in visual form, through raised characters and Braille.

Stairs will be required to provide visual contrast on the first 2 inches of the leading edge. Additionally, stairways will be required to provide a minimum level of illumination.

Bottle filling stations will be required to be accessible.

Toe clearance under stall walls will increase 3 inches from 9 to 12 inches.

Section 704.8 spells out the standards for Visual Relay Service Booth

Section 802.11, will require Stage Lighting for Sign Language Interpreters.

New section and requirements for classroom Acoustics.

Gaming machines and tables will need to be accessible.

Section 1002.15.3, will limited the heights of beds from 17 to 23 inches as measured from the floor to the top of the mattress.

New exception for small elevated firing positions.


----------



## Frank (Aug 25, 2014)

So all the bathrooms have to be rebuilt a 3rd time????


----------



## mark handler (Aug 25, 2014)

Frank said:
			
		

> So all the bathrooms have to be rebuilt a 3rd time????


No, As per most of the other requirements, New, not existing.

Just as stated in the 2010 ADASAD, if you complied to the 1994 ADAAG, you do not need to comply with the ADASAD


----------



## Frank (Aug 25, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> No, As per most of the other requirements, New, not existing.Just as stated in the 2010 ADASAD, if you complied to the 1994 ADAAG, you do not need to comply with the ADASAD


Until you renovate and need to spend the 20% or get sued because it does not meet current ADA--even if there is a defense it is costly and the plaintiff does not have to pay the business the costs back when the defense is successful.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 25, 2014)

Frank said:
			
		

> Until you renovate and need to spend the 20% or get sued because it does not meet current ADA--even if there is a defense it is costly and the plaintiff does not have to pay the business the costs back when the defense is successful.


As I have said before, I do not make the rules....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Mark,

Gaming machines and tables will need to be accessible.

Will these changes affect gaming boats as well, that are inspected by the Coast Guard?

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Aug 25, 2014)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Mark,Gaming machines and tables will need to be accessible.
> 
> Will these changes affect gaming boats as well, that are inspected by the Coast Guard?
> 
> pc1


No idea...


----------



## steveray (Aug 25, 2014)

The building code section with the 20% will suck for some people who built recently then remodel again.....but there is not grounds for a lawsuit there....Under ADA there should be relief for some of those existing things...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 26, 2014)

As with any standard it can be amended locally. However I would ammend anything that would not be consistant with the 2010 ADASAD

ANSI A117.4 and ADASAD are separate but similar. One we can enforce and amend at the local or state level the other we do not enforce and cannot be amended.


----------

